# Problem installing Ruby On Rails (FreeBSD 5.5)



## mzelensky (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello!

Trying to install ROR on FreeBSD 5.5:


```
pkg_add -r rubygem-rails
Error: FTP Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-5-current/Latest/rubygem-rails.tbz:[/url] File unavailable 
(e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-5-current/Latest/rubygem-rails.tbz' by URL
```

Ports are up to date.

How can this be solved?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2011)

It's quite simple actually, 5.5 isn't supported.


```
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/[b]packages-5-current[/b]/Latest/rubygem-rails.tbz
```

That directory doesn't exist anymore.

Upgrade to 6-STABLE, 7.3-RELEASE, 7-STABLE, 8.1-RELEASE or 8-STABLE.


----------



## mzelensky (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks, SirDice! That just proves my suspicion 

what version would you recommend to upgrade to? (all I need is just ROR)


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd go for 7.3-RELEASE or you can wait a little, 7.4-RELEASE should be out soon.

Or, if the hardware is up for it, you could try 8.1-RELEASE or the upcoming 8.2-RELEASE.


----------



## mzelensky (Jan 21, 2011)

OK, then I'll go for 7.3 RELEASE as I don't want to wait 

Does it require much more disk space? (as I have qute a limited space left...)


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2011)

mzelensky said:
			
		

> Does it require much more disk space? (as I have qute a limited space left...)


It's been quite a while since I ran 5.5 but I think 7.3 requires a little more room on root because of the slightly bigger kernel.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2011)

Why not go for 8.1-RELEASE right away? At least you'll be in the latest tree for a couple of years.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 21, 2011)

op look into a tool called rvm. it has some goofy dependencies like bash and git but works well inside a jail and removes the need for using the ports for installing and running various rubies as well as rails. 

Though this may fix your issue with running it on 5.5 I also suggest upgrading to the latest FreeBSD release as well.

It's nice to see another ruby programmer on this forum. =)


----------

